# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Խաչագողի Հիշատակարանը

## Աշոտ Երկաթ

ժող,  քվեարկեք ու քննարկեք

----------


## V!k

Ինձ դուր եկավ,վատ չէին նկարել :Hands Up: ,մանավանդ "Սպանված աղավնի"-ից հետո ահագին բան էր փոխվել որակի հետ կապված: Դերասանական խաղն էլ վատը չէր, դերասանների հիմնական մասը բնական էին խաղում,թե չէ հիմա նայում ես հայկական ֆիլմերի ու սերիալների դերասանների խաղին,ենքան արհեստական են խաղում,որ 5 րոպեից ավել չես կարողանում նայել ֆիլմը: :Beee: 
Հ.գ. խոսքը իհարկե ոչ բոլորի մասին ա,լավ դերասաններ էլ կան,ճիշտ է :Wink: ,բայց մեծ մասը ետ օրին են :Bad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման փակվում է, քանի որ նման թեմա արդեն գոյություն ունի, այն գտնվում է այստեղ: Թեմա բացելուց առաջ համոզվեք, որ նման թեմա գոյություն չունի: Թեմայի միակ իմաստալից գրառումը պատճենվել է մյուս թեմա:*

----------

